# New Lathe?



## cbeats (Jan 16, 2013)

Looking into/thinking about buying a lathe. I have been looking at places near me that sell some, like Busy Bee Tools, and Tegs Tools. 
Im just curious what to look for in a lathe. Looking to spend around $500 or lower.
I have some experience with lathes so im not a complete newbie 

Im planning on turning chisel handles, some wine bottle stoppers, and little things like that. I doubt I'll be turning bigger things like legs for tables (but always a possibility) 

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Chris not sure what brands of lathes you have up there or can get up there but a mini lathe would work well for pens, chisel handles, bottle stoppers, etc. Table legs I have found a little bigger lathe such as the Jet 1221 VS with a bed extension works pretty well for doing table legs, coffee table legs, etc. It has a pretty good power at 1 hp and can also reverse for sanding. The General 25-200 with a 3/4 hp motor is a good little lathe with bed extension as a friend of mine here in the States has one and loves it. For $500 you will probably end up with a mini and a 1/2 hp motor. I have found that to be lacking in power when doing legs. The only other thing is if you want to pay $500 or less is to look in the classifieds and find a used one. Problem is the good lathes rarely ever hit the market. So beware of the junk out there especially like tube lathes, etc. If you have a turning club near you, you might be able to find one thru them. Hope this helps.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't think Jet is available in Canada, although I think they once were. Seems to me there was a problem with copyright infringement of the Jet name brand. General is a Canadian company, and King Canada, Delta, and others are available. I have a Delta 12x 36 variable speed lathe and while it is functional I wouldn't say it is impressive. There may be better machines for less money. I have some King machines and they have been pretty good.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I just sold mine a few days ago. An older Harbor Freight model, that probably didn't have even a dozen hours on it. I don't know if you have Harbor Freight up there, but if you do, you might want to check on them. Mine worked perfect, but after getting it, and playing a bit, I made about a dozen carving mallets, then later three or four for my older son. And that was it. I'm still using the carving mallets, I mean how can you wear something like that out?, but have no interest in turning anything else.

But if I did decide I wanted another lathe, I'd make one. There are free plans on-line, and one is a very sturdy wooden one you can make with about an eight foot bed. Turn porch columns with that one. A lot of the pro turners make their own, pretty much have to if you're turning things like 8' wide burls.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUgQ-xSaX_I You've gotta love youtube.


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

If I were to do it all over again, I'd do this: Join a local Woodturner's Club, and see if they have a workshop with club lathes. If they do, try those first; if they don't - ask different members what they use, and see if they offer to let you try them out. Most of us woodturners are quite helpful, and safety oriented to help a newbie get going. The club is also a greeat resource for used equipment as member become too old, or pass away, or upgrade to better equipment. They also will keep members abreast of estate sales with good equipment deals.

After I sell this house, I plan on getting a dedicated lathe in a shop, because the Shopsmith I use requires a fully balances preform before starting up because it has a low speed of 500 rpm (way too fast for big bowl blanks). I have already passed up many deals that would sell for double new.

Last month, 2 lathes sold for under $200 with chisels, chucks and faceplates, and not mini lathes either.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Excellent advice Mark. If there was a club near me someone might have been able to teach me how to use a skew chisel better. There should be a group somewhere near Burlington Chris.


----------



## Shortslvs (Jan 13, 2013)

I spent a bit of time last week looking at reviews on lathes. I was surprised to see how well the Harbor Freight models did across the board from small to large. I believe that many if not all were made at the same plant that put out the Jet machines.

Lumberjocks had a lot of guys talking about them and for the money saved they are certainly worth looking into.

I don't think they are going to beat a Powermatic, but that is out of the price range you mentioned. I did see a nice PM used on CL for just over $500 a few days ago - so there is always the chance to get more if you go used.


----------



## retired doug (Oct 10, 2010)

It sounds like you want a larger capacity lathe. My recommendation would be to decide what is the largest diameter bowl you want to turn, how much room you have in your shop, your electrical power supply, and when you have decided the specifications of the lathe look for a used lathe in good condition. I bought a Woodfast 16 x 20" variable speed about 5 years ago for $700 (originally sold for about $2500) that operates on 110 v ac. I will never wear this lathe out, and I won't outgrow it. 

If you have the room and decide on a short bed lathe, you may want to keep your Delta for spindles or build a bed extension.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Theo and Fred, Harbor Freight is only stateside. Most of the low to middle class Asian machines are sold under a variety of brand names so they may be available in Canada as something else.


----------

